# PGS @ 41 - how many cycles did you need?



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

If you had PGS over 40, how many cycles did you need to get a PGS-normal embryo?

I'd be having PGS aged 41. Have a DS from a PGS (12 eggs, 7 blastocysts, 6 frozen, 1 PGS normal) I did aged 39. AMH was okay, but not great. I have unexplained infertility, which seems to be due to an autoinflammatory disease we currently have under monitoring/investigation.


----------



## Rosie ducks (May 1, 2018)

Hi I got two PGS normal aged 43 from a duo stim cycle (2 retrievals in the one cycle) in January this year. I got almost identical results from both phases, sent 4 for testing and 1 normal out of each.

I didn't do any of the things I did for the other cycles, no acupuncture etc, didn't try to be perfect. Instead of acupuncture I did the legs up the wall pose most evenings for 15/20 mins which I believe helped blood flow to the area and I didn't have to pay £40 for it 

I ate normally but upped my healthy fat intake - avocados, almond butter etc. Since the cycles were paid for on insurance for the first time there was no financial pressure and I had no expectation that it would work (based on our history) so I was almost completely stressed free which I think probably made a massive difference.

I am transferring the first embryo on Friday and I am now not exactly stress free, my doctor post covid has made a few mistakes/ oversights and it has left me a bit nervous. 

Here to chat if you would like.

RD


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you know what blastocysts you have (expanded, hatched, hatching? Wish you good luck!


----------



## Rosie ducks (May 1, 2018)

Hi I have no idea what stage they are at. I guess I'll find out on Friday. I have signed consent if the first embryo doesn't survive the thaw, they should thaw another. 

So nerve wrecking. I can't helped feeling a 43 year old PGS normal may not work. 

RD


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

Rosie ducks said:


> Hi I got two PGS normal aged 43 from a duo stim cycle (2 retrievals in the one cycle) in January this year.


Rosie - I'd never heard of duo stim. This sounds really helpful. I had a problem with my cycle where they got 12 eggs, but only 7 were mature. They all got to blastocyst stage and there were 6 suitable for freezing, but only one was PGS normal. I wonder if I'd allowed the five other follicles to continue developing whether I would have a second PGS-normal blast in the fridge...

Given I'd be 41 going into another cycle, I probably should ask the clinic about duo stim.

Also, looking at your profile, have you spoken to someone like Dr Gorgy to run some of the more obscure tests for infertility? It seems odd that you're getting such a high percentage of chromosomal normal embryos aged 43, but nothing has stuck for eight years


----------



## Seafoam (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Londonwriter
I was told by my clinic (which incidentally I looked into after your recommendation last year and ended up moving to, so thanks so much for that  ) to optimise my chances of having 2 PGS normal blastocysts they would like to have 12 embryos at day 3, so around 6 blastocysts I think. I’m 39. They may have been erring on the side of caution given our history.  Best of luck to you X


----------



## Rosie ducks (May 1, 2018)

Londonwriter, the eggs collected during the second phase of duostim are completed separate from the ones collected during the first. These ones would either be collected on your next cycle or lost between cycles (I'm not sure which of those is accurate). Our bodies are constantly calling eggs forward I think. You should definitely speak to your doctor about it, they should be able to explain it better than I have 


Who is Dr Gorgy? 
I've actually only being doing IVF for about 3 1/2 years. We were with the NHS prior to that and they told us everything was fine and there was no reason why we shouldn't conceive. Circumstances delayed us going private but when we did I needed to operations on my womb to prepare it for conception. I am hoping that the reason it hasn't been working has been my lining, thats the last thing they could check and there was a problem, took multiple rounds of antibiotics to sort it. 
Once we have transferred these embryos we are done. I actually don't know if I'll be able to force myself to transfer the other embryos if this one fails. I'm quite anxious about transferring them, stupidly I feel they are safe at the moment.....


----------



## Londonwriter (Mar 18, 2015)

@Rosie ducks - sorry for missing this. In case it's still relevant, Dr Gorgy is a reproductive immunology specialist in London who does immunes.

I'm now 41 and have gone back to Dr Gorgy to do an AMH/FSH/AFC test and immune testing. I guess I'll see what the AFC/AMH/FSH looks like and decide whether it's worth approaching CRGH again.

My disease apparently isn't a known autoinflammatory disease, but appears to be some kind of immuno-dysregulatory disorder...


----------

